# Birgit Klaus als Bergsteigerin! x1



## Ommi (15 Dez. 2008)

Birgit Klaus im frischen Wind!....



Danke an den original Poster!!


----------



## Katzun (15 Dez. 2008)

seltenes bild:thumbup:

p.s. bitte mit vorschau posten, das ist der zweite link bei imagevenue. hab das jetzt geändert


----------



## Tokko (15 Dez. 2008)

Scheint ja kühl da oben zu sein.



 fürs Pic.


----------



## Ommi (18 Dez. 2008)

Hallo Katzun,

hatte ich auch, aber es funktionerte nicht...der zweite Link bei Imageavenue eingetragene eben!
Gruss, Ommi.


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Apr. 2009)

Tokko schrieb:


> Scheint ja kühl da oben zu sein.



Ein Schelm, wer Anderes denkt...lol6


----------



## walme (18 März 2013)

nettes cap


----------



## hennes2 (1 Mai 2013)

Für Birgit, gibt leider viel zuwenig von ihr zu sehen


----------



## npolyx (27 Nov. 2014)

Hammer  Vielen Dank.


----------

